# Hey, where is everyone?



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Man, it sure is quite here in the spinners group. Happy New Year to everyone. I got my injection Tuesday and not sure if it did anything but I do feel pretty good other than a very sensitive pain in my right upper thigh. Very irritating but I felt good enough and it's been a while I felt like doing anything and fear of hurting my back worse than it was. I was told that I could do most anything I feel like I could do but to just be careful. I go back to the doctor on Jan 10th and will likely get released to go back to work. I need to go back as I used too much sick time and need to make some hours up to regain my sick time in case of more issues later.

I got out yesterday and tried out my new tools just a bit. I had a piece of what I believe is walnut (about 6" diameter) and decided to turn a natural edge bowl. First time ever I have done one and it was fun and bowl came out decent for a first time at a bowl. My new tools worked really well and cut like butter. I got a fingernail detail gouge also new and need to put it to the test soon. I put some walnut oil on the bowl and will probably take some pics and post up tomorrow or next day. Promise photos coming.

Anyway, Happy New Year.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Happy New Year


where's the pics?????


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Just sittin' here waiting for the danged fireworks display at the cc at the end of the block to crank up..and scare the pizz and everything else out of this danged dawg...:headknock

Glad you're feeling a little better, Slip... 

x2 on the pix....

Oh, well.....HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL !!!!


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Glad to hear you made some chips! One of these days............
We are still keeping busy over on the other side of the bay with this building project. I hope to have the walls up and framed next week. It's sure going to be nice to have some room for the shop!
Happy New Years to All! gb


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Jim...when ya get up to that size...you don't call it a 'shop' no more..you call it a 'Factory'.....


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

What kind of car are you going to be building in that factory?

Happy New Year all of you turners.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I just love that shop. That is so awsome. I sure miss my old shop from way back. That is why I quit woodworking for so many years. I hated to pull tools in and out to work but since I took over the garage, it is better. You are going to be in hog heaven in that thing.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I see a turners gathering in that shop in the future!!



Jim do you need someone to sweep the floor?


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Seems like a helluva lotta space and work just to turn out a bunch of danged 'whirligigs'.....:rotfl:



AND...Bobby...we've gonna have to put Trodery in some kind of a 'training' program to git him into shape to handle a broom in that kind of space...lol


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Bobby said:


> I see a turners gathering in that shop in the future!!
> 
> Jim do you need someone to sweep the floor?


HEY!!!! Don't make me call the union steward.... you know cleaning stuff is my job


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

trodery said:


> HEY!!!! Don't make me call the union steward.... you know cleaning stuff is my job


Easy now I was going to volunteer you. 
You don't think I would do that much sweeping do you?


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

lol....we can turn the Trod man loose with the dust collector! I'm 'hoping' that maybe we can get a little group workshop sometime before summer. Those big 2 X 12's in the picture are 26' long! They were salvaged from the old cotton mill in Galveston many years ago. gb


----------



## Reel Bender (Sep 30, 2004)

Glad your able to get around to doing something.

I know sometimes its bad you just got to laydown or get of your feet for awhile. However, I have found being active is the best remedy of all, just know your limits.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

I'm starting something new this year! I got a nice Miller mig welder and a big ol air compressor for Christmas. I think I'm goig to go buy myself a plasma cutter and then try to figure out what the hell I'm going to make with it!


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

time to get the band-aides out!


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

galvbay said:


> time to get the band-aides out!


 Its time ta sweep the mesquite sawdust bud.. I just built a bad arse stainless smoker in the bbq forum...


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I would love a smoker. I just can not burn wood any more LOL


----------

